# My new honey filter material



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

After 35 years of pumping my honey crop through ladies nylon stockings, which of course added a sensual thrill to honey processing, I this year had a brilliant vision and have been using drain pipe poly filter sock. It comes in a 100 foot roll. I cut about a 26" length, knot the lower end, and clamp it to my double pipe outlet. It does not sag, run and stretch unpredictably like a nylon stocking, and seems to filter just as well. They are also reusable. Possibly this discovery will end years of embarrassment soliciting the few women in my life for their discard nylons, and sneaking around the women's department at Walmart. It will however also end decades of fantasy and voyuerism in the honey room. 




























Click next pic to view video. Actually 2012, not 2011 as the senile beekeeper states in video.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

odfrank said:


> Possibly this discovery will end years of embarrassment soliciting the few women in my life for their discard nylons, and sneaking around the women's department at Walmart. It will however also end decades of fantasy and voyuerism in the honey room.


Well, I only buy NEW knee high stockings. I do, however, enjoy the funny little smirk the check out girl gives me when I give her a wink that says, "I'll never tell."

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

You guys are sick!


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

You know what the 3rd picture looks like. What a bull.... LOL
Like it!


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Post deleted by original poster.


----------



## TokerM (Jul 31, 2012)

beemandan said:


> 124.05.02 ...men’s underwear used in the preparation of consumable food items may be of used condition but should be in like new condition; those with stains or discoloration should be avoided whenever possible.


I'm sorry.... WHAT!??!?!

No really..... WHAT!!??!?!

Let me rephrase that: So, in **state withdrawn**, a food processor..... can..... WHAT!!???!!!


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

TokerM said:


> ... WHAT!??!?!
> 
> No really..... WHAT!!??!?!


Chill....look at the date on the addendum. April 1. Ring any bells? Sheesh!

Makes my brain hurt......


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Ok people...before anyone else gets their shorts in a knot (pun intended)....do I need to delete my post?
I know I have an unusual sense of humor and thought it would be a good chuckle.
To delete or not....that is the question.


----------



## TokerM (Jul 31, 2012)

:headslap:

ok... got me on that one.... I lose 5 Internets...

NO!! Leave it up.... absolutely hilarious!


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

TokerM said:


> NO!! Leave it up....


I had to pull it. I could see it going viral and next thing I knew I'd have the dept of ag folks on my doorstep.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks for removing the state TokerM......


----------



## coopermaple (Aug 30, 2009)

Has anyone ever thought of using a food grade filter since we are after all producing a food product?


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

Old thread I realize, but I am curious to know what the minimum temperature would be to use a filtering setup like this? I like to keep the temps below 105 deg F and occasionally run some "extra raw" honey around 80 deg F.

Thanks


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Charlie B said:


> You guys are sick!


Charlie B .... Along this same line, I went into a Dollar Store and picked up 2000 bobby pins, ( 20 cards of 100 each). I bought all they had. I use them to hold foundation straight in deep frames until the bees knit the foundation to the frames.

When I got to the checkout counter the lady said, "You don't have that much hair". I just gave her the $20.00 and left her wondering why I needed 2000 bobby pins.

cchoganjr


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Aw, come on. Used ladies stockings can't be any worse than having the local maidens crush grapes with their bare feet. Might even be a selling point if you're making mead.

Dunno about the men's underware. I'm sure there is a niche market, but I'm not into that.

We tried the bobby pins. OK for brood, but when the bees draw one side of a deep and fill it with honey, bobby pins are not enough and you get wonky comb. I gave in and got the wiring tools.


----------

